# Cant telnet to windows xp



## alexe100 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a tcp server running on win xp (192.168.1.2) and I can make
telnet 192.168.1.2 from win xp command line with success.

On free bsd (192.168.1.3) it gives time out.
I can ping win xp from free bsd
I already turn off firewall in free bsd.

Any help, please?

Alex


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

Turned off 'firewall' in XP?


----------



## alexe100 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, on win xp too.
I can make ping 192.168.1.2 with success from free bsd

how can I start telnet deamon on free bsd?
Can you confirm me how to stop definatly firewall on freebsd?

Alex


----------



## pablo (Feb 5, 2009)

By default no one firewall start on FreeBSD. Try telnet to 192.168.1.2 to ports 135 or 139. You must see some kinda 
	
	



```
[pablo@free /usr/home/pablo]$ telnet 10.55.0.61 135
Trying 10.55.0.61...
Connected to muzzy.
Escape character is '^]'.
```
What you see?


----------



## r-c-e (Feb 5, 2009)

You want a telnet daemon on FreeBSD, or telnet to Win XP from freebsd?


----------



## Erratus (Feb 8, 2009)

The service telnet is by default deactivated in XP. If XP should act as telnet server the service has to be activated first.
Telnet is not safe - the reason why it is not activated.


----------

